# MY NEWEST DESIGN "meal of fortune'



## salbaje gato (Jan 6, 2012)

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## polishmeat (Jan 6, 2012)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm missing something?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> I'm missing something?




Me too


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 6, 2012)

If it has anything to do with your build I can't wait to see it!

I've been watching your build and thanks for the update


----------



## salbaje gato (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## salbaje gato (Jan 14, 2012)

another pic im trying to post a video but don't know how


----------



## sprky (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice looking rig. Can't wait to see the video


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2012)

Now there's an interesting layout...Looks like you covered everything but a Kegerator and a Toilet!...Very cool...JJ


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 15, 2012)

just pull it with the camper , toilet and kegerator solved


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2012)

Sal, morning...  You have way too much time on your hands and way too much mechanical knowledge...... Aren't you the least bit embarrased about turning a laid back, put your feet up, sip a cold one, shoot the bull with buddies, relax, enjoy the afternoon into the early evening, watch for shooting stars etc. hobby into an engineering marvel, masterpiece, destined for the Smithsonian, work of utterly beautfull art ??????

Are you really gonna cook on it ???  Holy crap.... it is GORGEOUS !!!!!!  

Dave


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 4, 2012)

I would say you are just missing a stripper pole and you've got perfection. Seriously though, that is ridiculous and I agree with DaveO!


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 4, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## thin blue smoke (Mar 4, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> I would say you are just missing a stripper pole and you've got perfection. Seriously though, that is ridiculous and I agree with DaveO!


     X2


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 4, 2012)

words do not suffice here


----------



## michael ark (Mar 4, 2012)

Dude!:yahoo: Sweet!


----------



## bakerboy7 (Mar 4, 2012)

My wife just asked me why it turns.  I said, "'cause it can, DUH!"


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for all your kind words,  this has been a fun build,  I have a swivel seat that fitted to the rear thats being upolsterd will post pics of last Fridays cook   salbaje AKA  wildcat


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I finally figuerd out how to post videos,, here's a early vid of the seat location.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 4, 2012)

The small flat silver grate / grill area, is that a charcoal spot / warming spot or what?


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 4, 2012)

That is where i sear most of what i cook such as steaks and burgers the surrounding areas TUBES I use for links and dogs


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 6, 2012)

that's what i thought. Will you be my pen pal? Have you had it all going at once yet?

Super cool!


----------



## alelover (Mar 6, 2012)

Over the top but I love it.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 6, 2012)

I plan a big cook on friday with brisket, smoke-fried ribs, chicken- and links. I'll post a video of it all cooking at once.Hope everythng comes out right as I;m still chasing temp control on the different cookers.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2012)

SALBAJE GATO said:


> I plan a big cook on friday with brisket, smoke-fried ribs, chicken- and links. I'll post a video of it all cooking at once.Hope everythng comes out right as
> 
> *I'm still chasing temp control on the different cookers.*


Sal,  You need someone to film you while cooking.... I can't imagine controlling all those cookers at once.... 

You may have a new version of "The Chinese Fire Drill".... for us to see...  or  "How To Really Multitask, Sal Style".....  Dave


----------



## alelover (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't wait to see that video Sal.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry alelover  No video yet, had a really nice cook last Friday . Had all the cookers going ,fried some scrimp and heated tortillas fer fish tacos , did some ribs, chicken, and links.  all went well  I'm getting a handle on the temp ranges, and I,m really happy about that,  My vertical smoker cooks just like my UDS. LOng and low and slow. TWo problems 1 left camera home 2 Had to stand for the whole cook because my seat is still at the upolstry shop.  Did put a butcher block table on the trailer You can't have enough tables, I found some nice hinges that allows it to lay flat against the rig.  Love it.  here's a couple pics.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 15, 2012)

That is a work of art! And I can't even imagine cooking on it cause it would get dirty! Love it


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the complement ma lady. You're right. it does get dirty, but at this point  since its relatively new I enjoy cleaning it after every cook, kinda like washing the saltwater off your sportscar after a drive down the coast.  I don't have a sports car. but it's kinda like that.


----------



## terry irvine (Mar 15, 2012)

all i have to say is WOW


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Mar 15, 2012)

That might be one of the awesomest things I've ever seen.  And Meal of Fortune?  I love it.


----------



## big twig (Mar 15, 2012)

That is just too cool! Awesome build!


----------



## slydog (Mar 15, 2012)

thats totally awesome reat work  ...


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 20, 2012)

camera problems but the ribs were great. I'll get a cameraman for the next cook


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 21, 2012)

Man This is a great great  build allot of time allot of planing and allot of hard work well done on this great job.


----------



## alelover (Mar 21, 2012)

Love the chopping block. Great addition.

Smoked and deep fried ribs. That's over the top dude. Sounds awesome.


----------



## dragons breath (Mar 21, 2012)

Crazy cool. And a real head turner!  Go wild cat.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks  D B. that's a mighty nice rig you  got  there. I'm sure it turns. A lot more heads toward the Q that comes off it.   This forum sets a really high bar, and I'm sure you'll agree that we inspire each other with new ideas that  just keeps getting better


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, PM me your address so I can stop by. That setup is pretty darn awesome!  Plus, is that a 56 chevy? Hoping to restore my grandpa's old truck these days.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 29, 2012)

I know what you mean. I'm still hoping to finish my 66 buick wildcat,  All progress on it stopped when I started smokin. But One of these days........ Now where's my seat.


----------



## more ice (Apr 14, 2012)

Sweet only needs one table for all those cookers.


----------



## scrappynadds (Apr 14, 2012)

Just too coolllllll. what else can i say...........nothing..........great job


----------



## salbaje gato (May 1, 2012)

Finally got my seat back from the upholstery shop. I guess I'll put alligator  on the menu." smoke fried" of course.


----------



## salbaje gato (May 1, 2012)




----------



## salbaje gato (May 1, 2012)




----------



## pvillecomp (May 14, 2012)

Salbaje... You are my hero!


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 30, 2012)

Well tomorrows the big day to see if my Q can compete with the big boys. I'm competing in chicken and tri-tip   niether is my strong suit, but I'm sure I'll pick up a few pointers from the pros


----------



## salbaje gato (Nov 4, 2012)

IMG_1076.JPG



__ salbaje gato
__ Nov 4, 2012






My keg should come in handy during those all day cookouts


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 4, 2012)

how did you do in the competition?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice , however I would lose weight trying to keep up with the grill and smoker ,as it rotated like that...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Cool idea


----------



## linguica (Nov 4, 2012)

A captian's chair, a keg of beer, killer Q, all that's left to add is a wide screen TV for the soccer games.


----------



## salbaje gato (Nov 4, 2012)

Had  a Great time and met some great people. One thing I learned is that I need to take a class on what The judges look for. At this particular cookout we were allowed to deep fry, so I did some of my signature ribs. where I slow smoke the for a few hours, and finish them with a light dusting of seasoning and a 30 second dip in my deep fryer.   Everyone loved them but that method must have caught the judges by surprise. I recieved a nine from one judge and a three from another. But overall a great time was had by all, And my rig was the hit of the show.


----------

